# pier fishing in July



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

Everyone,
I'm coming to Pensacola in mid July and was wondering what I could catch off the pier that time of summer. I just got into surf fishing a few years back (spring and fall break) but only did good in spring of 2016 and not much at all this past March or last October. July seems like it would be too hot to surf fish during the day so I'm going to try off the pier in the afternoons. 

I have all sizes of rods with the longest being 8 and 9ft I use for catfishing and several 6-7ft rods I use for bass fishing (spinning reels). I don't have a net or gaf.

What should I target to hopefully catch some fish to cook up for dinner. Should I invest in a net or are people friendly enough to help you out when needed? I was on the Panama City Beach pier back in 2013 in early June and caught a king and it took forever for someone to be willing to help me land it.

Thanks for any and alla dvice


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

If Surf Fishing, the early morning hours might get you some pompano, whiting, flounder, or maybe a redfish. There is always the chance of a Spanish Mackerel or Ladyfish while surf fishing- depending on how far off the beach you can get your baits or lure. 
I would stick with a long spinning rod/ combo for surf fishing- A standard Pompano rig would probably work- with bits of fresh shrimp, sand fleas or ghost shrimp. I also like walking the beach with a small spinning combo and my favorite artificial "searching" for tasty surf fish species.
I'm not much on pier fishing- just not a "crowd" person. But, I'm sure one of our "Pier Dudes" will chime in with some useful info.
Good luck and enjoy your visit-


----------



## Andyaton (Jun 12, 2017)

We're heading out to Pensacola from the Beaumont Tx area July 13th through the 16th. Plan on fishing the pier a couple of those evenings. Im not new to fishing the Gulf but after watching some of the videos of people fishing off the pier, im not real confident in the normal way I fish for Specks, redfish, flounder and the occasional shark when we kayak out baits. Just seems like a different world of fishing out there, especially when people tell me to get a certain type of lure and sight cast to fish..Over here in Texas we're lucky to get about 2ft of visibility in the water. lol only thing ive sight casted for is bass laid up on beds and that's only been a handful of times! Im pretty much in the same boat as you on this


----------

